# Happy Birthday Chanter!



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

He is FIVE! 
My DD is playing his favourite tune.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy 5th Birthday, Chanter!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Handsome boy!!! Cant believe your five! Love the topknot!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

AngelAviary said:


> Love the topknot!


Stella has been secretly mentoring Chanter with his topknot but now hers is gone...we're thinking of cutting it off...thanks for the hb wishes!
Wait...I'm confused...Maizie..I think I meant...oh it's late.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chanter! Can I party with you, you hunk!
PS does your little mistress always play with her eyes closed?
Gracie.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHANTER!!!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chanter! His expression says, "Do not bother my harpist while she is making music!" He is such a good family dog; listening to the making of music, and the reading of books. He is at the age I love best; past the tribulations of puppyhood and long before the trials of growing old. Do you have any pictures of Chanter when he was just a wee pup?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chanter! You were a very brave and good boy after your Mom's fall and deserve a special harp serenade and a few good treats too!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy bday lovely Chanter!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Chanter ! Hope you get all sorts of treats !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday you handsome boy! I hope you got lots of loving and special treats and a new toy or two.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Wuff woof woof!!
- Honey

Translation: Happy Birthday Chanter!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha ha, DD does look like her eyes are closed...I think she was looking down at the strings close to her. She is getting ready for a harp competition (this Friday) there has been lots of harp songs in the house lately! Chanter is so relaxed with the harp but last night, I pulled out my violin and the howling he was doing as I played had everyone in stitches! Piano scales sends him howling as well.

Charmed: I do have pics of when Chanter as a puppy.He was cute! Will post later!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best wishes Chanter. May you have many more healthy and happy birthdays!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chanter! Hope you get lots of yummy treats for your special day!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

What a cute birthday photo!

Your description of Chanter's response to the various instruments was too funny.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> Stella has been secretly mentoring Chanter with his topknot but now hers is gone...we're thinking of cutting it off...thanks for the hb wishes!
> Wait...I'm confused...Maizie..I think I meant...oh it's late.


LOL that's ok! Stella still is rocking her Topknot! Here she is at the groomer getting into her new trim. Don't cut his! He is just too handsome!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Bonne Fête, Chanter!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday, Chanter. And tell your daughter good luck on the competition. I'm a cellist and I love playing music for my dogs, too.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey, Birthday Boy.....LOVE the topknot you have.....it ROCKS!!

VQ


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday Chanter!!! arty2:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy belated birthday!!!!!


----------

